# Dan Harmon's New Show, Rick and Morty



## Gahars (Nov 27, 2013)

Dan Harmon (Pentagon Hero) is the guy responsible for stuff like The Sarah Silverman Program, Heat Vision and Jack, and most recently, Community. Well, now he's got a new show on Adult Swim, and they just released the pilot on Youtube.



If the voices of Rick and Morty sound familiar, that's because they're both done by Justin Roiland, who you might remember better as Lemongrab and/or Blendin Blandin.

The show airs Monday nights at 10:30 pm (EST, anyway).


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 28, 2013)

Heard about the show, also played the flash game on Adult Swim's website. It seems like it would be quite funny, I'll have to give the first episode a watch at some point in time.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 11, 2013)

So the second episode just came out yesterday, and Adult Swim's already put it up on Youtube.



Welp, my biggest complaint (Rick's burping) has been taken care of and the episode itself is pretty great (especially the B-plot). I swore to myself that I wouldn't fall in love with another Harmon show, that I wouldn't let my heart get broken again, but I just can't help it.

Get hype.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 13, 2014)

So, this is a bit of a bump, but I figure it's better than creating an all new thread. Rick and Morty, all time, a hundred years... or, at least, another season. Season 2's already been confirmed!






Also, for those of you keeping up with the show, it's on a bit of a hiatus right now. They'll begin airing new episodes again on March 10th.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## BORTZ (Feb 14, 2014)

F this S, I want my iCarly back


----------



## Gahars (Feb 14, 2014)

BortzANATOR said:


> F this S, I want my iCarly back


 






Also, I think you're thinking of Dan Schneider. We're talking about Dan Harmon - Community, The Sarah Silverman Program, Pentagon Hero, etc.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 14, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Also, I think you're thinking of Dan Schneider. We're talking about Dan Harmon - Community, The Sarah Silverman Program, Pentagon Hero, etc.


 
Yeah i know... uh.. who I was talking about... totally... 

Community and all that, yeah...

I uh. Im gonna go find a hole to crawl into.


----------

